# Sticky  Please Read this Before you Post



## niemiro

Welcome to the Programming Section of the Tech Support Forum!

This section is all about getting help with programming related questions. If you would like some help with your computer programming (writing computer code) then you have come to the right place! Simply create a new thread and we will be more than happy to assist you! If you are not after help related to writing computer code, then there are other sections of this forum better suited to answering your question. Simply look for a more appropriate section here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/ to post your topic. 

However, please take the time to read and follow these few general rules and guidelines before posting:

*1) Before posting anywhere on this forum, please be sure to read, understand and agree to these Terms of Use: *http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/misc.php?do=sknetwork&page=rules

*2) We cannot help you with your homework.* As stated in the Terms of Use to which you agreed, 



> You may not ask for assistance with homework assignments, projects or book reports for school college or university


We do not feel it appropriate to intervene in the learning process. Some people have asked why we will not even help with fixing bugs.

The reason for this is quite simple. When you are writing code for real, you must be competent at finding and fixing bugs. While you may occasionally ask for assistance in fixing difficult bugs in your project, this is something you must, for the most part, learn to do yourself. 

Fixing bugs is part of the learning process. You must learn now, while at university or school, to find and fix your own bugs. For this reason, we will not offer any assistance on homeworks or assignments.

The only exception to this rule is if you cannot understand your assignment. In that case, you may post the assignment to us verbatim (word for word) and we will be happy to help you to understand it.

*3) Please ask specific questions, provide as many details as possible, and give your topics specific titles.* This enables us to help you quickly and efficiently. Please tell us exactly what you are wanting to achieve, what programming language and compiler you are using, and what actually happens in your code. Please also include code samples and snippets.

*4) Post code samples and snippets.* It will be far easier for us to help you if you provide us with code samples and snippets. Please post relevant sections of your code. It is best if you can post just the relevant portions, but please also make sure that the code snippets make sense out of context, otherwise they are worth nothing! Please also explain your code and show us exactly which parts are going wrong and why, if you can.

*5) Please paste all code snippets between CODE tags.*

This can either be achieved by manually using code tags, or by asking for code tags. 

Method 1: You can manually type code tags, for example, here: [code]CODE GOES HERE:[/code]

It should give a result like this:



Code:


CODE GOES HERE:

Method 2: While in the Full Reply Editor, and not the Quick Reply (just click the Go Advanced button if necessary), you can click on the "Code tags" button, which has a hash symbol. Just click on the below screenshots for a larger image if necessary.

Click here for Full Reply:








And then click on the Code tags button! 








If you follow these simple guidelines, we can help you quicker and more efficiently.

Enjoy your stay at the Tech Support Forum!


----------

